# Titles for ATVs



## bucko12pt

Jimbo 09 said:


> Make it easy on yourself and buy one with a title that is in the current owners name. You need a title if you ever want to take it to Canada fishing or riding. You also can’t prove that it is yours without a title. My friend has two dirt bikes stolen from his garage last summer and couldn’t even claim it on his insurance because he didnt have titles.


There are plenty of good machines still in the field that were sold without titles. My Insurance company has never asked for a copy of a title to one of my ATV's to insure it. I have voluntarily provided pictures and the serial number. 

Likewise, I've been to Canada plenty of times with my bikes and have never been asked to see a title, or had an agent check a serial number, or physically check one of my machines. 

I agree, it's probably a good idea to have a title, but I never applied for one on any of my bikes that came new without one.


----------



## John Dumbra

if there is a cut off point, at a certain year where titles where not issued, then ven no. should be OK to get a title for that ATV, from SOS then you would have a legal atv or quad, i also think you should not be able ,to buy a sticker for it over the counter,at SOS only, the same way you have to plate your auto with proof Reg. crooks would not steel as many,


----------



## rdm429

Do yourself a favor,if the machine is a newer model that was sold with a title (after 93 I think)and they dont have it pass on it if they cant get one in there name. I went thru hell last fall at the sos trying to get a title for a 97 KingQuad that was given to me 15 years ago by my father in law that has been deceased for 10 years. The women (I think) treat you like your a crook . I have lots of vehicles,boats and trailers registered in my name over the years and never a problem. Know of 2 atv,s that were impounded by the cops and they could not get them back because they could not prove they owned them..


----------



## bucko12pt

John Dumbra said:


> if there is a cut off point, at a certain year where titles where not issued, then ven no. should be OK to get a title for that ATV, from SOS then you would have a legal atv or quad, i also think you should not be able ,to buy a sticker for it over the counter,at SOS only, the same way you have to plate your auto with proof Reg. crooks would not steel as many,



Not sure I follow your thinking about only buying a sticker at SOS. What would buying the sticker at SOS vs online make it less likely to be stolen?


----------



## John Dumbra

bucko12pt said:


> Not sure I follow your thinking about only buying a sticker at SOS. What would buying the sticker at SOS vs online make it less likely to be stolen?


because you would have to show your title or registration or proof of purchase.


----------



## dead short

John Dumbra said:


> because you would have to show your title or registration or proof of purchase.


If by sticker we're referring to a trail or ORV reg sticker they can be bought without showing any papers.


----------



## PinconningParalizer

As stated earlier, all motorcycles and ATVs have titles issued since at least 90. If you buy without one you are at risk of losing it. It could very well be stolen. If someone without a title isn't willing to get a one, I would pass. ORVs are over the counter, no questions asked. 

Sent from my XT1710-02 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## JAA

Per Mich SOS Website. Michigan began titling ORVs in 1991. *For an older ORV not yet titled,* a bill of sale with the year, make, vehicle identification number and the names and addresses of the buyer and seller may be used to transfer ownership.


----------



## John Dumbra

dead short said:


> If by sticker we're referring to a trail or ORV reg sticker they can be bought without showing any papers.


that's right , if they would change that where you can,t buy them over the counter, There would be less of them stolen. so that,s way ORVs should not be sold over counter only at SOS.


----------



## John Dumbra

dead short said:


> If by sticker we're referring to a trail or ORV reg sticker they can be bought without showing any papers.


you hit the nail on the head, that,s the problem what i trying to get across, you should NOT be able to buy ORV and Trail Perments over the counter, You would have LESS of them stolen, it would be that simple, but what the hassle is, you would have to go To go to the Secratary of state and show paper work just like your Auto and stand in line and wait.


----------



## JAA

Ya want to wait 3 hrs in line for a ORV sticker Knock your socks off, That's how long it took me to get a simple Renew on a Moped Sticker for my kids Yamaha Zuma, That was just the wait. The sticker took all of 5 Min's. That was on a Tuesday entered at 10:00 Am, It was Like Oh Crap!! It was 1:15 when I was walking out the door Good thing it's good for 3 yrs.


----------



## HORNSnHOOKS

I bought one that was bought new in a state where they didnt title them at the time. Owner moved to Michigan and sold it to the guy I bought it from. Good deal very trustworthy seller who had a story that all checked out. Bought for my son on private land tooling around and hunting so it’s all good for me. But if your spending more than 1500 with no title it’s not worth it


----------

